# just ogt my light in



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

i dont have my tank set up yet, but my light just got in today. i have a few questions, what are some easy to take care of corals, and what are some community fish that can live what them in a 29g tank? im thinking about building some kind of stand that goes inside for the love rock so i can make it look fuller with out buying all the rock. what do you guys think about this? ill try to draw somthing in paint to illustrate this


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

lavarock is your answer, it is very porus, so in a few weeks, it will take the same effect as the live rock does and in a few months, it will have coraline algae on it. as for corals, i have always heard to not put any in untill a year after it has been setup, but i think some hard corals might be ok, but dont trust my word.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

for a 29 you prolly should have gotten a brighte light like atleast 3 watts per galon but w/e, also i wouldnt build a stand in the tank


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I have head people using a stand made from eggcrate and pvc piping.
There are a few fish that are reef safe. Look at live aquaria.com, They have a chart next too each fish.
Now for easy corals there are plenty of them. Hard corals are not a good first coral to have. They are demanding, and expensive. I would wait on those.
I have some extra zoanthids i could give you if ya want them.They are easy to keep.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

zoanthids and mushrooms..







careful with the zoanthids though.. they get REALLY addicting.


----------

